# Circuito para inversión de giro en motores DC



## Jireh Restrepo

Hola, estoy armando un circuito que controle la inversion de giro de un motor DC. Varios diseños se pueden encontrar comunmente en libros y en internet, entre los más comunes: "Circuito de control en puente de transistores".





EL circuito funcionaba correctamente tanto en simulación como armandolo, digo que funcionaba correctamente por que yo media la salida sin carga con un voltímetro y efectivamente funcionaba. El problema fue cuando conecte el motor, el voltaje en la salida disminuyo en un 80%. En un principio pense que era un problema de acople de impedancias por lo que pense ponerle a la salida un "buffer" pero me di cuenta que es muy ineficiente pues seria aumentar componentes y demandar un poco mas de potencia. De todas maneras no estoy muy convencido que sea la mejor forma de resolver ese problema. Asi que pense que el motor necesitaba mas corriente y me di cuanta que estaba utlizando los siguientes transistores: 3904(NPN) y 3906(PNP). Que creo que no trabajan con corrientes suficientes como para hacer funcionar correctamente el motor. Tambien vi en este foro que se puede utilizar un integrado L293 que entrega hasta 1A de corriente de salida. Lo cual creo que solucionaria los problemas. Sin embargo quisiera hacer funcionar ese circuito básico de transistores. Pero la verdad no se que transistores puedo utilzar o que codigos tienen. O quiza utilizar estos mismos transistores pero derepente en otra configuracion. Si alguien me podria ayudar realmente le estaria agradecido.[/url]


----------



## fdesergio

saludos, los TR van a trabajar en corte y saturacion, calcula la Corriente total que circula por ellos es igual  V/resistencia motor, mira si los TR aguantan esa I, luego R1 debe suministar a T1 y T3 al menos 10% de la I total, para a segurar la saturacion de ellos, lo mismo con R2, luego R3 y R4 deben suministar a T5 y T6 tambien un 10% de la corriente suministarda a T1 y T3, lo del 10% se asume que si 10Rb=Rc entonces sin importar la ganancia o Hfe del TR este se saturara ejemplo:

Rb= resistencia de base
Rc= resistencia colector

R motor = 24 ohmios
Voltaje trabajo=12Vdc
Itotal= 12/24=0.5amperios
Itotal = I colector =IColectorT1=IColectorT2=IColectorT3=IColectorT4
IR1= IR2= 10% Itotal entonces = 0.5A/10 = 0.05
R1=R2= Voltaje trabajo/ IR1 entonces = 12/0.05=240 ohmios
IR3= IR4 = Voltaje trabajo/ 10% de 0.05=0.005
R3=R4= voltaje trabajo/.0.005=2.4kohmios, bueno estoa  agroso modo de todas maneras prueba asi es como se debe hacer, espero haberte ayudado, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jireh Restrepo

Gracias funciona muy bien. Yo estoy trabajando con una bateria de 9V, pero solo cambio eso en la formula y funciona perfectamente. Aunque el voltaje cae siempre un poquito, pero no como para que no funcione. Siempre hacer cálculos con transistores me parece complicado, pero cre que ya es hora de aprender... jeje.... gracias.


----------



## fdesergio

Ah se olvidaba, algo que no tuvimos en cuenta es que debes restar del voltaje de trabajo para las resistencias de bases la caida de tension entre base y emisor , osea restar 0.7 voltios, bueno me alegro por ti, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## vinho

También puede hacerse con Mosfets o con una conbinación de Mosfets con transistores y no tendrías tanta pérdida por disipación


----------



## paul mescua

amigos una consulta yo quiero con dos pulsadores controlar el giro del motor dc y un pulsador de parada como lo podria hacer podria hacer con flip- flop por fa ayuda


----------



## Romyggar

paul mescua dijo:
			
		

> amigos una consulta yo quiero con dos pulsadores controlar el giro del motor dc y un pulsador de parada como lo podria hacer podria hacer con flip- flop por fa ayuda



Es fácil de hacer pero especifica un poco más para poder ayudarte con el diseño. pero preliminarmente se necesitan 2 flip flop jk (74LS76) 3 resistencias de "pull up", 3 condensadores de 33pF y los 3 pulsadores.

el diseño básicamente sería así: el pulsador se conecta con su resistencia de pull up, y la salida de estos va a la entrada de reloj de un "jk", las entradas j y k de este último van Vcc (5V) y la salida positiva (Q) va a una de las entradas del circuito "puente h". para el control inverso se hace lo mismo pero con otro flip flop jk peroe sta vez la salida Q va a la otra entrada del puente h.

el pulsador de "parada" se conecta a la resistencia de pull up, y la salida de estos va a las entradas"clear - Reset" de ambos flip flop. los condensadores son opcionales y se pueden conectar en paralelo a las salidas de los pulsadores; el objetivo de estos últimos es reducir el ruido que se genera al pulsar los botones.

PD: el 74ls76 tiene 2 flip flop. y que pena no poner un diagrama pero en este momento estoy un poco ocupado


----------



## Romyggar

a que te refieres? hmmm, este es el diagrama del circuito para cualquier pulsador. en elc aso del pulsador de parada, la conexión debe hacerse a la entrada "R" de cada Flip Flop


----------



## paul mescua

no entiendo esto amigo el pulsador de "parada" se conecta a la resistencia de pull up, y la salida de estos va a las entradas"clear - Reset" de ambos flip flop. los condensadores son opcionales y se pueden conectar en paralelo a las salidas de los pulsadores; el objetivo de estos últimos es reducir el ruido que se genera al pulsar los botones.


----------



## Romyggar

Observa que el Flip Flop esta conectado al condensador mediante la entrada "CP". para los pulsadores de "avance" y "retroceso" éste es el diagrama que debes montar. Ahora que lo miro más de cerca, las entradas jk no están conectadas correctamente. la entrada J debe ir a "1" y la entrada "k" debe ir a "0" (olvida lo que dije en el primer mensaje)

para el pulsador de "parada"  el condensador en vez de ir al pin "CP" va al pin "R", y la salida de este flip flop va a las entradas"R" de los otros dos flip flops. 

PD:En un rato publico todo el diagrama


----------



## Romyggar

paul mescua dijo:
			
		

> amigos una consulta yo quiero con dos pulsadores controlar el giro del motor dc y un pulsador de parada como lo podria hacer podria hacer con flip- flop por fa ayuda



Aqui esta todo el esquema.

PD1: Las entardas "S" deben ir a Vcc, estas entardas son las de "Set", es decir lo contrario a Reset (las saldias se ponen 1 si se activa "S")

PD2: No puse el "puente H", ya esta publicado arriba

PD3: Antes de cambair la direccion de giro del motor, hay que pararlo primero. si no lo haces, el motor simplemente se detiene. si quieres solucionar este problema, hay que hacerle un pequeño cambio al circuito. 

PD4: Cualquier cosa me dices.


----------



## viamonte

hola amigos soy estudiante y estoy desarrollando un proyecto de un carro sigue linea,estoy comenzando,  tengo una tremanda duda, con respecto a un inversor de giro de motores DC, arme uno en un programa llamado liverwire y alli corre bien por lo que pense que lo habia logrado, pero cuando lo monte en el protoboard no funciono. la cuestion es que no se como calcular ninguna de la resistencias del montaje, por eso fue que intente hacer el inversor con el programa. el problema es que no se como calcular las resistencias correctas,bueno pienso yo que esto puede ser el problema, o quizas hagan falta otras cosas....ayudenme por favor.....

Estoy usando transistores TIP31C
El motor es de 3v y 7,3 homios.

Adjunto esta el plano del circuito.


----------



## FRomeroA

romyggar dijo:


> Aqui esta todo el esquema.
> 
> PD1: Las entardas "S" deben ir a Vcc, estas entardas son las de "Set", es decir lo contrario a Reset (las saldias se ponen 1 si se activa "S")
> 
> PD2: No puse el "puente H", ya esta publicado arriba
> 
> PD3: Antes de cambair la direccion de giro del motor, hay que pararlo primero. si no lo haces, el motor simplemente se detiene. si quieres solucionar este problema, hay que hacerle un pequeño cambio al circuito.
> 
> PD4: Cualquier cosa me dices.




oie me podrias dar los numeros de pines del integrado si no fuer amucha molestia ?


----------



## asdwier

el circuito del flip flop nunca te va a funcionar
J y K tienen que estar a +V

para el control del motor podes usar los TIP122 y TIP127 que son  transistores darlington de alta potencia, 
tienen buena eficiencia
y con una resistencia baja en la base polarizan perfecto, he manejado motores de 1 amper y medio y va mas que bien...
segun la hoja de datos resisten 5A y un pico maximo de 15A,


----------



## JavichoPer

Hola amigos , necesito una ayuda , tengo un circuito  tal que , cuando se  apreta el swuitch A (que deberia ser un pulsador) , la salida del fliflop U1A Q es es 5v y la del U2A Q es 0v, y cuando activo el B(pulsador)  U1A Q = 0v y U2A=5V ,  el switch C pone  a Q1 Y Q2 en cero .
Lo que yo deseo con este circuito es poder controlar el giro de un motor ( horario y antihorario) y poder pararlo, mi problema es que tal vez el motor necesite mayor potencia de lo que los integrados podrian aguantar (el motorcito dc  es de 5.6v y 13 ohm) , alguien tiene algun circuito simple de potencia que me garantice el encendido del motor? el presentado por "viamonte" no me funca. Gracias (dejo el enlace de mi circuito)


http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/610/circuitoparamotor.png

.

Disculpen , estuve navegando por el foro y encontre esto :
Ver el archivo adjunto 28974
Y la verdad es que se ve implementable , agradezco de la tencion prestada

sera compatible con mi circuito ? espero que si


----------



## elbrujo

Mas simple.. Podes hacerlo con un rele doble inversor. Cruzas los cables de tal modo que cuando esta NC esta en un giro y si lo pasas a NA esta en el giro contrario..


----------



## FRomeroA

JavichoPer dijo:


> Hola amigos , necesito una ayuda , tengo un circuito  tal que , cuando se  apreta el swuitch A (que deberia ser un pulsador) , la salida del fliflop U1A Q es es 5v y la del U2A Q es 0v, y cuando activo el B(pulsador)  U1A Q = 0v y U2A=5V ,  el switch C pone  a Q1 Y Q2 en cero .
> Lo que yo deseo con este circuito es poder controlar el giro de un motor ( horario y antihorario) y poder pararlo, mi problema es que tal vez el motor necesite mayor potencia de lo que los integrados podrian aguantar (el motorcito dc  es de 5.6v y 13 ohm) , alguien tiene algun circuito simple de potencia que me garantice el encendido del motor? el presentado por "viamonte" no me funca. Gracias (dejo el enlace de mi circuito)
> 
> 
> http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/610/circuitoparamotor.png
> 
> .
> 
> Disculpen , estuve navegando por el foro y encontre esto :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 28974
> Y la verdad es que se ve implementable , agradezco de la tencion prestada
> 
> sera compatible con mi circuito ? espero que si





ese es un circuito puente h pero te recomiendo uno mejor toma aca esta el link

http://esamuelm.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/puente-h-con-tips/ 

bueno yo cree mi propio diseño de un circuito intelock, osea el circuito consta de 3 botones o pulsadores, uno de parada, adelante y atras respectivamente para un motor, el cual lo hice con un circuito 74ls00 que es un negador logico, y 2 reles de placa, lo que hace es que cuando accionas el pulsador de adelante, no deja usar el pulsador de retroceso(estariamos generando un corto circuito) con lo cual debemos primero parar el motor y luego darle marcha atras, este se comanda atravez de un puente h que hace de circuito de potencia! si alguien lo desea mandenme un mensaje!


----------



## reyvilla

buenas, este es un pequeño aporte de un circuito que hice para un control de un ascensor no se si es lo correcto lo digo con respecto a como esta echo el circuito, ya que me base mas en el diseño logico digital y no tanto en la parte analogo de potencia, ya que no fue a base de calculos ni nada, pero en fin yo lo arme y me funciono muy bien para quienes esten interesados espero les sirva de referencia el modelo fisico funciono a la perfeccion por si acaso tienen dudas. Por otra parte pueden adaptarlo y modificarlo a su manera esta realizado en livewire, los archivos los subi en ambos formatos por cuestion de que no todos tienen winrar...saludos PD: cualquier duda estoy a la orden...


----------



## KarlosDC23

mmm me gustaria saber si el 1º circuito que mostraron funciona bien...Yo lo he provado en livewire pero apenas me gira, y si alguien lo ha construido por favor le pediria que me dija como lo hizo, por que yo nunca me fio en la electronica: _primero simulo y luego construyo..._


----------



## Fogonazo

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> mmm me gustaria saber si el 1º circuito que mostraron funciona bien......


No creo.
Esa configuración necesita 2 fuentes de alimentación, una de ellas flotante respecto a la otra.
El MOSFET esta cargado por DRAIN, es decir que el puente H se encuentra a tensión +Vcc por lo que la lógica de control de sentido de giro NO puede estar conectada a la misma GND que el control del PWM.


----------



## asdwier

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> mmm me gustaria saber si el 1º circuito que mostraron funciona bien...Yo lo he provado en livewire pero apenas me gira, y si alguien lo ha construido por favor le pediria que me dija como lo hizo, por que yo nunca me fio en la electronica: _primero simulo y luego construyo..._



te lo puedo asegurar que funciona perfecto
elegi bien los transistores que vas a usar y acordate de poner los diodos de proteccion

y si 
te aseguro que el Puente H funciona perfecto
para simular el livewire no es presisamente el mejor simulador es muy grafico pero tiene muchos errores
proba con el multisim o el pspice son mejores aunque no tenes un motor, le pones una carga de 10 ohm y listo
un saludo


----------



## FRomeroA

claro que funciona, yo lo tengo funcando y lo usaba para un motor de 30v y me consumia cerca de 2 a 3(A) y ni se calentaban los tips  

suerte 



			
				FRomeroA dijo:
			
		

> claro que funciona, yo lo tengo funcando y lo usaba para un motor de 30v y me consumia cerca de 2 a 3(A) y ni se calentaban los tips
> 
> suerte




otra cosa somos del mismo pais si tienes alguna duda agregame al email 




http://esamuelm.wordpress.com/2007/0...te-h-con-tips/

bueno yo cree mi propio diseño de un circuito intelock, osea el circuito consta de 3 botones o pulsadores, uno de parada, adelante y atras respectivamente para un motor, el cual lo hice con un circuito 74ls00 que es un negador logico, y 2 reles de placa, lo que hace es que cuando accionas el pulsador de adelante, no deja usar el pulsador de retroceso(estariamos generando un corto circuito) con lo cual debemos primero parar el motor y luego darle marcha atras, este se comanda atravez de un puente h que hace de circuito de potencia! si alguien lo desea mandenme un mensaje!


----------



## FRomeroA

http://esamuelm.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/puente-h-con-tips/

ahi estan las imagenes y video!


----------



## KarlosDC23

FRomeroA dijo:


> http://esamuelm.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/puente-h-con-tips/
> 
> ahi estan las imagenes y video!


 
me gusto mucho, es para usarse en corriente entre 1 y 5 amper (eso lo hace genial!!) gracias FRomeroA!!!


----------



## FRomeroA

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> me gusto mucho, es para usarse en corriente entre 1 y 5 amper (eso lo hace genial!!) gracias FRomeroA!!!




de nada yo lo tengo armado y funca muy bn de 2-3v(para motores pequeños) hasta 30v(motor razonavble) lo he probado y funca perfecto !


----------



## marquius

hola que tal me podrian ayudar? tengo este circuito de un seguidor de lineas http://www.tecnosalva.com/robot-seguidor-línea 
el cual es analogo y desearia implementarle un circuito inversor de giro a los motores para que si hay un tipo de obstaculo el retroceda y vuelva a seguir la linea en reversa o en todo caso si no puede pasar el obstaculo el se apague como puedo conectar el circuito de giro q ud me propone a este circuito? 

espero me puedan ayudar!! gracias
marcos viteri


----------



## sento87

Por si te hace ilusión calculartelo:

R=(Vcc-Vled)/Imax

Siendo Vcc=Tensión de alimentación
Vled = Tensión que se pierde en el Led
Imax=La intensidad que tiene que pasar por el led

Un saludo


----------



## muessli

> Podes hacerlo con un rele doble inversor


la desventaja de los reles es la velocidad y la contada vida util de estos.


----------



## FRomeroA

para implementar este circuito creo que para la funcion que necesitas tendras que ir un paso mas aya y programar un pic, o usar algun sensor infrarrojo que cuando presente un obstaculo la linea recta este pare y accione el inversor de giro para la reversa, o se apage el motor, esto tambien lo puedes hacer con TTL, tienes que plantear la funcion y tablas de verdad para que cuando el infrarrojo presente un 1 o 0 que sera el obstaculo este acciones lo que tu deseas.

salu2


----------



## ignaciolin4

romyggar dijo:


> Aqui esta todo el esquema.
> 
> PD1: Las entardas "S" deben ir a Vcc, estas entardas son las de "Set", es decir lo contrario a Reset (las saldias se ponen 1 si se activa "S")
> 
> PD2: No puse el "puente H", ya esta publicado arriba
> 
> PD3: Antes de cambair la direccion de giro del motor, hay que pararlo primero. si no lo haces, el motor simplemente se detiene. si quieres solucionar este problema, hay que hacerle un pequeño cambio al circuito.
> 
> PD4: Cualquier cosa me dices.



con respecto a este circuito lo arme completo, solo que en vez de colocar los puentes H le puse un led, para un sentido de giro y un led para otro sentido de giro! el problema es que cuando lo pruebo se prenden los dos led, y no he hayado forma de que se apagen, (pense que era los pulsadores, y lo proble con los mismos cobres y tampoco) hice lo mismo que lo del circuito, donde va el puente H puse la pata negativa del led a Q normal, y la pata positiva del led lo conecte a los 5 voltios. ayudenme por favor. gracias de ante mano.


----------

